# What's Next People????



## GODS_FAVORITE (Oct 18, 2004)

Hey im now carless my girlfriend got hit in my car and its done for. I should be getting money back for it but what should I get. Im looking to get my new car in a month or so I just want to hear some input on it. I'm thinking about get another nissan altima or an nissan maxima but I was not sure. What should be my next car to hook up power wise and I want to be happy with it. The altima has about 245hp @ 5800rpm and 246 torque @4400rpm. The maxima has 265hp @5800rpm 255 [email protected] need help asap


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Get whichever you like best and one that fits your budget. I'd suggest you get the Altima so you won't have to ask a million more questions.


----------



## GODS_FAVORITE (Oct 18, 2004)

Well they both fit my budget oh sorry did not no you only have so many post to use. Should I find another place to get my info????


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Altima SE-R is always a good starting point 

What is most important: comfort vs. sport; warranty vs. aftermarket support; style vs. speed; reliability vs. cost; cargospace vs. wheelbase...etc...you know, the basics. It really depends on what you want in a car.


----------



## GODS_FAVORITE (Oct 18, 2004)

Yea I know what you mean. I'm going to hook the engine up but this is going to be more show car. Sometimes go down to the track and race it I like room lots of it. So I can do lot of inside mods which one has a bigger trunk maxima, altima, or altima se-r?????


----------



## HEAVENS PAIN (Oct 20, 2004)

I think they are the same but then again what do I know


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

HEAVENS PAIN said:


> I think they are the same but then again what do I know


Sounds right 
Any car with the VQ35DE is very mod friendly. The Altima SE-R already has a sporty interior to write home about. I'de test drive one of them.


----------



## GODS_FAVORITE (Oct 18, 2004)

Yea im going down today to check out the se-r altima and see if I can get a deal see how much is going to cost me and etc


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

Frankly, I doubt there are many deals to be had on any SE-R, since it's a new and very hot car for Nissan (the shine's already gone off the 300Z and Max).. but go down to the dealer and knock yourself out.


----------



## HEAVENS PAIN (Oct 20, 2004)

right on man do you thing


----------



## GODS_FAVORITE (Oct 18, 2004)

I went down to the dealer im still saving a little more money up for the se-r my friends dad is the owner of a nissan and audi dealership thats where I got my first audi s4 from and it was cheap so I no he is going to give me a great deal on this car he will make his money back by make some dickheads pay more :cheers:


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I hate to burst your bubble but even if he sells you an SE-R at invoice (which I doubt he would being the car is a limited allocation car) he stills makes a healthy chunk on the back end. I worked in the dealer environment for many years so I know a little about the inner workings. I would say if you save some money off the MSRP you are doing alright.

Troy


----------



## GODS_FAVORITE (Oct 18, 2004)

KA24Tech said:


> I hate to burst your bubble but even if he sells you an SE-R at invoice (which I doubt he would being the car is a limited allocation car) he stills makes a healthy chunk on the back end. I worked in the dealer environment for many years so I know a little about the inner workings. I would say if you save some money off the MSRP you are doing alright.
> 
> Troy


So if you know about the inner workings you know all dealers don't get the limited cars in. It goes on how fast they can move the cars or if some one ask them to get that car in. Its like the audi rs6 $82,000 450hp family car they only got one in cause they car it self comes with 24 hour towing. Only a few Audi dealers have guys on call 24/7. Anyway I don't want to get him in any heat so I cant tell how he does his thing but know I will get this car for a $ that so people with they can get if for :cheers: . Unless he can get me in a new Audi s4 cause that car is crazy. All wheel drive 4.2l V8 S4 Cabriolet with Tiptronic :thumbup:


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I've worked on and rebuilt several Audis and VWs and feel that there really is a point when a car is over-engineered and they are definitely there. Any car which requires the removal of the front of the car to get to the alternator is not my idea of fun. Also I'm not too hip on the fiberglass radiator support which makes for some very expensive minor fender benders. Especially if you go over the front bumper beam which happens alot in a collision with a large SUV. I will say they are nice but no thanks, I'll spend my money on both a Titan SE and a Altima SE-R for a few dollars more since my Z32 is my super fast and super comfortable tourer anyway. Also my Altima is no slouch either... I would definitely consider a new G35 Sport Sedan with 298hp and a six-speed if I was going to spend the 40K on a performance sedan. 
I guess I believe in the products that Nissan produces more than others.

Troy


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

Get the G35!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> Get the G35!



JEEBUS!!!

Crawl out of the grave much?


----------



## GODS_FAVORITE (Oct 18, 2004)

No Im going with the altima I made up my mind now in just sitting to get a call for the call if his pops could pull it off soon that would be great.


----------

